# en revanche



## neethu

Whats the correct meaning of en revanche


----------



## Jabote

En revanche simply means on the other hand


----------



## neethu

merci beaucoup


----------



## sophievm

It's a synonymous for "par contre".


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> It's a synonymous for "par contre".


 
Sauf que "par contre" est incorrect... ;o)))


----------



## sophievm

Jabote said:
			
		

> Sauf que "par contre" est incorrect... ;o)))



C'est vrai ? Il me faut la source ! Parce que c'est ce que je croyais et on m'a mille fois soutenu le contraire !


----------



## Jabote

Jabote said:
			
		

> Sauf que "par contre" est incorrect... ;o)))


 
Edit: j'aurais dû ajouter "incorrect .... mais passé dans les moeurs même si décrié par les puristes...." (à ton avis, en fais-je partie ?!) ;o)))


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> C'est vrai ? Il me faut la source ! Parce que c'est ce que je croyais et on m'a mille fois soutenu le contraire !


 
Comme j'anticipais ta question (au bout d'un moment on commence à bien se connaître, sur ce forum, et c'est loin d'être une critique !), je viens de vérifier auprès de l'un de nos amis, Robert (le petit), et je confirme : 

"Par contre: loc. adv. = en revanche - Rem.: la locution _par contre_ a longtemps fait l'objet des critiques de certains puristes"


----------



## sophievm

Oh... Bah zut alors ! Si c'est dans le Robert c'est que c'est considéré comme correct de nos jours... Tant pis ! (snif, moi aussi j'aime bien les critiques des puristes)


----------



## Didier_S

Voltaire s'est acharné sur "cul-de-lampe" et "par contre"... 

Gide a tranché le débat, je trouve, avec sa phrase : "Mon frère est mort à la guerre. En revanche, ma soeur a survécu." Toutes les oppositions ne sont pas des "revanches" ! D'un autre côté, faire un adverbe de deux prépositions est une tournure déplaisante... Quand il est possible, "en revanche" sonne mieux, c'est sûr.


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> Voltaire s'est acharné sur "cul-de-lampe" et "par contre"...
> 
> Gide a tranché le débat, je trouve, avec sa phrase : "Mon frère est mort à la guerre. En revanche, ma soeur a survécu." Toutes les oppositions ne sont pas des "revanches" ! D'un autre côté, faire un adverbe de deux prépositions est une tournure déplaisante... Quand il est possible, "en revanche" sonne mieux, c'est sûr.


 
À tout prendre, je préfère encore "par opposition" à "par contre"...


----------



## sophievm

"Mon frère est mort à la guerre. En revanche, ma soeur a survécu."
Effectivement, c'est assez atroce...


----------



## Jabote

Jabote said:
			
		

> À tout prendre, je préfère encore "par opposition" à "par contre"...


 
De plus dans la locution "en revanche", le mot "revanche" perd son sens premier de vengeance. Je m'en suis assurée auprès de Robert, une fois de plus, avant de dire n'importe quoi (ça m'arrive.... ;o))) :

"En revanche: en retour, inversement, au contraire"....

Tiens: au contraire, ça mettrait tout le monde d'accord, ça, non ?!


----------



## sophievm

Je vote pour "au contraire" !


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> Je vote pour "au contraire" !


 
Mmmoui.... moins élégant, je trouve !

lol !

;o)))


----------



## Didier_S

Je trouve que les emplois de "Par opposition", "Inversement", "En retour" et "Au contraire" sont assez distincts de "Par contre" et "En revanche". Ce sont aussi des emplois plus précis. "Vous perdez vos allocations de chômeur. En revanche, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation." On ne peut avoir "En retour" ni "Inversement" ni "Par opposition"... Même "Au contraire" me semble étrange. Mais dans certains cas, ils font l'affaire...


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> Je trouve que les emplois de "Par opposition", "Inversement", "En retour" et "Au contraire" sont assez distincts de "Par contre" et "En revanche". Ce sont aussi des emplois plus précis. "Vous perdez vos allocations de chômeur. En revanche, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation." On ne peut avoir "En retour" ni "Inversement" ni "Par opposition"... Même "Au contraire" me semble étrange. Mais dans certains cas, ils font l'affaire...


 
Alors que "en revanche" colle partout !!! he he he !! J'AI GAGNÉ, na-na-nèèèère !!!

Just kidding...

;o)))


----------



## Didier_S

Personnellement, j'aime bien "En revanche", tout en me résignant à recourir au vilain petit canard "Par contre" quand je crois entendre Gide ricaner dans mon dos...


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> Je trouve que les emplois de "Par opposition", "Inversement", "En retour" et "Au contraire" sont assez distincts de "Par contre" et "En revanche". Ce sont aussi des emplois plus précis. "Vous perdez vos allocations de chômeur. En revanche, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation." On ne peut avoir "En retour" ni "Inversement" ni "Par opposition"... Même "Au contraire" me semble étrange. Mais dans certains cas, ils font l'affaire...


 
Note que dans ton exemple, "cependant" irait encore mieux.... Tu vas me haïr, si ce n'est déjà le cas !

lol

;o)))


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> Je trouve que les emplois de "Par opposition", "Inversement", "En retour" et "Au contraire" sont assez distincts de "Par contre" et "En revanche". Ce sont aussi des emplois plus précis. "Vous perdez vos allocations de chômeur. En revanche, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation." On ne peut avoir "En retour" ni "Inversement" ni "Par opposition"... Même "Au contraire" me semble étrange. Mais dans certains cas, ils font l'affaire...


 
Note que dans ton exemple, "cependant" ou "néanmoins" iraient encore mieux !
Tu vas me haïr, si ce n'est déjà le cas !

lol

;o)))


----------



## Didier_S

"Il m'est arrivé la même chose. Tu perds tes allocations. En revanche, tu peux toujours aller à la doc'."

"Cher Monsieur, 

Vous n'avez plus droit à percevoir vos précédentes allocations. Cependant, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation du même Centre social et vous continuez à être suivi administrativement par nos services."


----------



## Jabote

Didier_S said:
			
		

> "Il m'est arrivé la même chose. Tu perds tes allocations. En revanche, tu peux toujours aller à la doc'."
> 
> "Cher Monsieur,
> 
> Vous n'avez plus droit à percevoir vos précédentes allocations. Cependant, vous pouvez toujours accéder à la salle de documentation du même Centre social et vous continuez à être suivi administrativement par nos services."


 
Il n'y a donc pas de différence entre cependant et en revanche ? Nous sommes donc d'accord, c'est ça ?


----------



## Didier_S

Bien sûr que non ! Il y a un abîme sémantique !


----------



## LoneWuss

Can "en revanche" have the sense of looking back at, or considering, something that happened in the past?  "en retour" was mentioned by Jabote.


----------



## Jabote

No. En retour in this case would be the equivalent of "inversement".

And btw, would "inversement" not be OK ?


----------



## sophievm

Didier_S said:
			
		

> Personnellement, j'aime bien "En revanche", tout en me résignant à recourir au vilain petit canard "Par contre" quand je crois entendre Gide ricaner dans mon dos...



En même temps, Gide qui est célèbre pour ses "malgré que" warn: this in incorrect !) il peut arrêter de ricaner cinq minutes !


----------



## Jabote

sophievm said:
			
		

> En même temps, Gide qui est célèbre pour ses "malgré que" warn: this in incorrect !) il peut arrêter de ricaner cinq minutes !


 
Je crois que Gide, ça fait un bon bout de temps qu'il ricane.... de toutes ses dents.... !!! o)))


----------



## sophievm

On peut même penser que ses dents rigolent toutes seules, séparées de la bouche !
Bon j'arrête, ça va devenir sale...


----------



## Tresley

Depending on the context 'en revanche' can mean either (a) on the other hand, alternatively or (b) however, nevertheless


----------



## Gaverz

I think that about sums it up! Also I believe that par contre is also an acceptable synonym for en revanche.


----------



## CherAmi

Une contribution à la réhabilitation de "par contre": ce dernier est attesté chez Balzac (la Recherche de l'absolu, par ex.). Les puristes seraient parfois bien inspirés de lire les classiques.


----------



## YAZombie

Gide aurait aussi pu être plus élégant et dire "ma sœur, quant à elle"


----------



## DJDaveMark

neethu said:


> What*'*s the correct meaning of en revanche



In contrast



Jabote said:


> En revanche simply means on the other hand



Although it's not always the case, 'on the other hand' is usualy preceded by 'on [the] one hand' but this could be implied depending on the context.


----------

